# Fish ID



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

I am sorry but I didn't take a pic.

I was drifting the pass yesterday and caught several fish that had a body shape much like a mangrove snapper but the colors was wrong. The fish was an olive green color and had a faint yellow line from its nose through its eye to its tail with a silverish white belly. Its tail was shaped more like a mutton snapper than the pictures that I have found of a mangrove. The inside of it mouth was also all bright red.

Can someone help me id this fish, btw they were 10-12" long

Thanks


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a ruby red lips...


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

amberj said:


> sounds like a ruby red lips...


That's what my son said but i can't find any pics to verify that 

Are the good to eat is their a min/max size for them?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably a Tomtate, aka White Grunt.
http://www.marinefishesofgeorgia.org/reef-fish/tomtate.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't think they got that big.


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Probably a Tomtate, aka White Grunt.
> http://www.marinefishesofgeorgia.org/reef-fish/tomtate.html


The description listed on the page above does not match, also the *Range:* Cape Hatteras to South Florida and Bermuda, also can range up to Cape Cod. that is a little out of our area

I am beginning to think that it is some kind of Grunt through.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Almost sounds like a lane snapper.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/descript/lanesnapper/lanesnapper.html


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't mind the range, every site will be diff.

Here's some pics. If it had a red mouth it was a Grunt, wide range species of Tomtate. Bet a beer!
http://www.google.com/search?q=tomt...hLoqhtweJ1qHGAw&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1311&bih=512

Look at the last pic second row, Ruby.
 



Ruby Lip Bait fish.JPG


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tomtates are here in the northern gulf. I just didn't think they got 10-12 inches.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ruby Red Lips?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tomtates include all the Grunts. 
*grunt**,*  any of about 150 species of marine fishes of the family Haemulidae (Pomadasyidae) in the order Perciformes. Grunts are found along shores in warm and tropical waters of the major oceans. They are snapperlike but lack canine teeth. They are named for the piglike grunts they can produce with their pharyngeal (throat) teeth. Some (genus _Haemulon_) are further characterized by bright, reddish mouthlinings. Grunts are edible and valued as food, though most species are small. Some are noted for a behavioral trait in which two individuals approach and “kiss.” The purpose of this, whether sexual or aggressive, ... (100 of 271 words)

Also includes Pin, Pig still a grunt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry. I was under the impression that a Tomtate was a brown grunt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Ruby Red Lips?


 
I call them white grunts.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay I'm going for my own beer now.
If you hunt the diff sites they all say something a little diff, and even the pics of the same fish look diff at times.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

:drink: Cheers


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who tried to help me


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Do ruby red lips have food value? I've actually never caught one.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Could be a Pigfish.


----------

